# Looooong HDMI run



## puppypappa (Dec 16, 2008)

Still in the works of completing my multi function room. I have a run from my A/V stack to where my LED/LCD is going to be of about 37ft. I am unable to run conduit due to 2 90degree bends for me to get from point A-B. I was all set to buy my HDMI and component cables from Monoprice until I read 2 seperate articles. One based on the unreliability of long runs with HDMI, and the second of HDMI vs HDMI 1.3. I have already run cat6 everywhere, and was going to run 2 X HDMI cables in case of malfunction as I would really have no way to re-run any further cable.


So....long story short....what are my best options? I have just seen the HDMI expanders, and I will be crossing a bulkhead in which I can install an access panel. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I only have one shot at this, so I wanted to do it right.
Oh........HDMI vs. HDMI 1.3.....what say yea?

Puppypappa


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I ran a 35' run of HDMI for a customer last year with no problems. Upconverting Oppo (1080i, I believe) to a 1080p projector. No sync or dropout problems. I used the Parts Express in-wall rated. It had a small head, so the hold only had to be an inch. 

At that length, I would use the highest quality, largest gauge cables you can get from Monoprice. But 37 feet, while long is not prohibitive. 

There are active EQ units that just help with noise rejection, but the net effect is longer runs without degradation. Some switches or AV/Receivers boost the signal as well. 

Your best bet is to hook up the gear before it's too late and see if you have a problem. You may be pleasantly surprised that it works just fine!

Good luck.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a 35' HDMI run and have never had any issues. HDMI 1.3 is the standard right now and any good quality cable will work just fine a 40' length would likely not be any different.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you are paranoid, put an active repeater half way through. This daisy chain of cable, repeat, cable can be continued for just about any length you need with negligible latency.


----------



## AH Theatre (Nov 2, 2009)

For really long runs I recommend a company called BlueJeansCable (no I'm not affiliated with them) and specifically there BJC Belden Series-1 cable, repeaters aren't compatible with all equipment I've found but these cables have never let me down (I've ran a 70' cable without any visible signal loss) and the company claims a solid 1080P signal up to 125'.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

we've done 5 50' runs of hdmi from monoprice without issue

with that said...
can you test the cables before install? could you try firing up the components you will be using before you bury the cables in the walls

for future protection drop it a few pairs of extra cat6e or cat5 so down the road if your hdmi cables don't support hdmi 2.0 or whatever you'll be able to go the hdmi extender route via cat6


----------



## smakovits (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a 35' with no issue


----------

